# Objekte ins Wasser »reinarbeiten« + schatten usw.



## noenn (24. Februar 2005)

Hi an alle!

ich hab hier ein türkisfarbenes Meer vorliegen, das werde ich freistellen und die tragenden Elemente einer Fabrik ins Wasser »reinsetzen«.
um das optimal zu lösen müssten die Fabrikteile auch 
a) unter-wasser sichtbar sein,
b) das Wasser müsste diese Elemente »umschliessen«
c) ein optimaler schatten müsste gegeben sein.

Was muss ich tun damit es absolut perfekt ausschaut?
Frage zwei:

Wasserfall freistellen;
Habt Ihr eine Idee (außer Extrahieren, Farbbereich wählen, Pfade usw – alles schon auspobiert) …

Danke und liebe Grüsse!

Noenn


----------



## versuch13 (24. Februar 2005)

Ja, zeig mal das bild. Schon mal über Maskierungsmodus versucht?


----------



## Fiene (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

   ich habe so etwas ähnliches mal in einem Buch entdeckt. Zuerst solltest du das Wasserbild als Textur im psd Format speichern. Dann geht es wie folgt weiter: Wasserbild öffnen, Ebene mit <Strg> + <J> duplizieren, Fabrikbild öffnen und Fabrik freistellen, In das Wasserbild hineinziehen, unter <Filter> - <Verzerrungsfilter> - <Versetzen> (ein bisschen austesten wegen der genauen Prozente) dabei musst du dann die Textur, die du unter Wasser gesichert hast aufrufen. Dann ist die Fabrik schon mal den Wellen angepasst. Nun die zweite Wasserebene über die Fabrikebene legen und mit der Transparenz spielen bis es dir gefällt. Fertig!

   Gruß Fiene


----------



## noenn (1. März 2005)

@ fine
danke für die ausführliche Antwort! pobiere es gleich mal aus. hört sich jedenfalls gut an.
liebe grüsse,

noenn



Hm einfach maskieren …  Ist doch sehr Mühselig oder? Ich weiss das es in Knockout absolut gut funktioniert, nur leider kenne die Einstellungen dazu nicht. Verfüge auc hüber kein Buch dazu, daher bräuchte ich eine konkrete Einleitung … oder wie ges. einfach die ultimative Methode – die es doch auc bei Photoshop geben muss.

Kennt jem. Knockout?

Liebe Grüsse, und danke


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2005)

Hai,



> einfach die ultimative Methode – die es doch auc bei Photoshop geben muss.



Die ultimative Methode zum maskieren, freistellen gibt es definitiv nicht. Das hängt vom freizustellenden Objekt und vom Hintergrund ab. (Haare, geringer Kontrast, ..)

Eine gute Vorarbeit, z.B. beim erstellen von Fotos, ist hier sehr wichtig.

Zu einem sehr gutem Ergebnis gehört halt ein wenig  ;-)  Zeitaufwand. 
Schau mal bei Doc Baumann  vorbei, da gibt es PDF's zum Downlaod zu dem Thema. Die entsprechenden Hefte sind auch sehr informativ.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fiene (1. März 2005)

Hallo,
 in dem Buch Photoshop gewusst wie(alte Ausgabe), gibt es eine detailierte Anleitung dazu. Das schöne an dem Buch; es ist erschwinglich. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Schau mal hier!
  Gruß Fiene


----------



## noenn (1. März 2005)

Hallo Stefan und Fiene!

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Habe bereits ein Buch aber 
da finde ich keine, eben; »ultimative« Methode dazu …
Sollte eben unverwechselbar realistisch ausschauen, –
es geht um eine Prüfung im Fach Bildbearbeitung …

Liebe Grüsse,
noenn

PS
@ Stefan: Die »docma Seite« ist der hammer! Zeigen scheinbar einige wichtige Details und Tricks – genau das richtige! Vielen Dank.
@ Fiene: Der Filter hat auf anhieb nicht den gewünschten Effekt gebracht, lag
wahrscheinlich an der müdigkeit. Ich werd ´s denke ich nochmal auspobieren, wenn die docma seite doch nicht weiterhilft. Die bei docma geben auch eine sehr detalierte  Anleitung zu umfassenden Themen. Kann ich nur empfehlen sie mal anschauen!


----------



## Fiene (1. März 2005)

Hallo,
     habe die Docma schon aboniert  . Wünsch dir viel Glück für deine Prüfung. Habe meine Mediengestalterprüfung gerade hinter mir, ich weiß wie gestresst und übermüdet man in den Wochen davor ist. So, hier eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung:
      Objekt in Wasser






Wasserbild      duplizieren unter Bild – Bild duplizieren
in Graustufenbild umwandeln, danach mittels der Tonwertkorrektur den Kontrast zwischen den hellen und den dunklen Tönen erhöhen (hell bewirkt die Höhen und dunkel die Tiefen)
nun      das Graustufenbild als Wassermatrix.psd speichern (am Sinnvollsten in      einem Matrixordner) und schließen
Nun      zum Farbbild: die Wasserebene duplizieren (Strg+J oder Apfel + J) und die      obere Ebene ausblenden
das      Objekt nun freistellen und in das Wasserbild hineinziehen, zwischen die      Wasserebenen
nun versetzen unter Filter – Verzerren – Versetzen-. Hier solltest du darauf achten, dass folgende Optionen ausgewählt sind: <Auf Auswahlgröße skalieren> und <Durch verschobenen Teil ersetzen> mit der Skalierung herumspielen, je nach Wellengang
jetzt      die obere Wasserebene wieder einblenden und die Deckkraft heruntersetzen,      wegen der Unterwasserwirkung
für einen Schatten die Objektebene duplizieren und das Objekt der unteren Ebene Auswählen und mit Schwarz füllen, danach die Auswahl aufheben und perspektivisch verzerren (entsprechend dem Lichteinfall). Nun mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner weich zeichnen und die Ebeneneigenschaft auf Ineinander kopieren (Überlagern bei CS) stellen. Etwas mit der Deckkraft spielen.
So besser konnte ich es nicht nachvollziehen, denn die alte Ausgabe des Buches hatte ich nicht mehr, so dass ich das ganze aus der Erinnerung nachvollziehen musste. 

     Ich hänge dazu noch Bilder an.
    Gruß Fiene

 PS: Bei Bedarf schicke ich dir gerne die PSD - Datei per e-mail, sie war zu groß um sie anzuhängen. Geht über den Profil Button


----------



## noenn (3. März 2005)

Hi nochmal,

stimmt, aber ich hab ja nur eine Prüfung in der FH, dass was Ihr für die Prüfung lernen musstet
ist meines Wissen ´s nach viel, viel mehr … in diesem Sinne Gratulation zum Bestehen.

Tausend Dank für deine Hilfe! Ich pobiere es gleich mal aus. Weisst du zufällig was ich machen kann damit ein Vogel das im Wasser steht an den Füssen von dem Wasser umschlossen wird und das der Schatten da drunter gut aussiehst? Ich habe ähnlich wie dein Wasser bid durchsichtiges Wasser, also habe ich den Vogel, einfach gespiegelt und skaliert und bei dem Waser Ebenen-> ineinanderkopiert. Bin aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden. 

Wie legst du außerdem einen Schatten an wenn du ein Objekt einfach nur leicht hervorheben möchtest (auf einer weissen Fläche). 

Eine Orientierungshilfe reicht schon, ich will dich nicht überbelasten mit meinen Fragen. 
Liebe Grüsse,

Noenn


----------



## Fiene (3. März 2005)

Hallo,
 ich würde Beine des Vogels Auf eine extra Ebene legen und leicht versetzen. Wenn das ein bischen ungenau wird ist das nicht schlimm, weil das Wasser das Licht bricht.  Wegen dem Wasser würde ich die Wasserebene auch wieder duplizieren und die Partie um die Beine sichtbar lassen und den Rest mittels Ebenenmaske verschwinden lassen, klar die Deckkraft heruntersetzen. mit dem Schatte hast du das schon richtig gemacht, vielleicht noch ein bischen mit dem Versetzenfilter noch dem Wellengang anpassen. 
 Wenn man etwas mit einem Schatten hervorheben will, würde ich das genauso wie in Punkt 8 machen und  mit dem Weichzeichner und der Dechkraft arbeiten, oder den Schlagschatten (Ebenenstil) verwenden ist einfacher.
 Gruß Fiene


----------

